# Thunderbolt Lte Chipset



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone have the spec sheet for the thunderbolt lte chipset?

EDIT: I am looking for the theoretical maximum of this chipset.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.lmgtfy.co...olt+lte+chipset









100 mbps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Maximum throughput (in terms of theoretical) has nothing to do with the chipset. It has to do with the lte standard itself. It's an easy answer to find along with much more information you might or might not be interested in by reading the wiki article on Long Term Evolution.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

@yarly I am just looking for the chipsets theoretical maximum, not LTE maximum.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> @yarly I am just looking for the chipsets theoretical maximum, not LTE maximum.





> MDM9600™:
> Multi-mode modem
> 4G (LTE) data rates of up to 100 Mbit/s with full backward compatibility to Dual-Carrier HSPA+
> EV-DO Rev. A/Rev. B support
> GPS functionality, including support for Assisted GPS


http://en.wikipedia....i/Qualcomm_Gobi

They are one in the same in this case.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I found more information on this... It looks like LTE chipsets with 3GPP Release 8 category 3 have 100 mbps DOWN, 50 mbps UP, release 8 category 4 have 150 mbps DOWN, 50 mbps UP, and release 8 category 5 have 300 mbps DOWN, 75 mbps UP. The Thunderbolt has category 3. This is assuming every tower is using 20 MHz of passband instead of the minimum 1.4 MHz.

EDIT: @yarly, thanks for the update. For whatever reason, I couldn't find the spec sheet


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> So I found more information on this... It looks like LTE chipsets with 3GPP Release 8 category 3 have 100 mbps DOWN, 50 mbps UP, release 8 category 4 have 150 mbps DOWN, 50 mbps UP, and release 8 category 5 have 300 mbps DOWN, 75 mbps UP. The Thunderbolt has category 3. This is assuming every tower is using 20 MHz of passband instead of the minimum 1.4 MHz.
> 
> EDIT: @yarly, thanks for the update. For whatever reason, I couldn't find the spec sheet


Some more reading from a more direct source:

http://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2010/03/23/qualcomm-unveils-new-roadmap-gobi-connectivity-technologies


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

MDM9600™:
Multi-mode modem
4G (LTE) data rates of up to 100 Mbit/s with full backward compatibility to Dual-Carrier HSPA+
EV-DO Rev. A/Rev. B support
GPS functionality, including support for Assisted GPS


that means that this phone could have been a world phone if they fit the right antenna in.. they should have made an interchangable back battery cover that would simply integrate different antennas for use abroad.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, you can piggyback off of gsm with the Thunderbolt. That functionality is unlockable too, but not much use unless you want to attach a gsm antenna to your phone

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------

